# Kitten Very Poorly After Fall (help or advice needed)



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok, we have had our 10 week old kitten for 4 weeks now and she has always been very lively, jumping about everywhere. When we are out she is put in kitchen with the door closed. usually when we come back in she is straight out of her cat carrier to greet us, however when we came back in on Tuesday she stayed in her carrier. We gave her an hour and my wife brought her out she noticed she could not walk on her left back leg.

We had no idea how she hurt her leg, we took her to the vets on tuesday afternoon, and the vet thought she had broke a bone in her leg. He booked her in the next day for an xray. On tuesday night she was fine limping about and eating fine. We took her to the vets on wednesday and he knocked her out for her xray (she was in all day). The vet confirmed through an xray that she had broken a bone just above her paw. She was very sleepy when we collected her. She also had a massive bandage on her leg as well

Thursday comes and she is still very lethargic, she did not eat anything all day. Again on friday she is still very lethargic and not eating, we are getting quite concerned about her now. We took her back to vets and he gave us some of liquified food for her to try. She took around a teaspoon of food yesterday, however nowhere near enough to sustain her, we also had to spoon feed her. Again this morning she is not moving and extremely lethargic. The vets thought she may be down because of the bandage around her leg

We took her back to the vets as she was not interested in food or water. He examined her- temp and heartbeat are fine. He thinks she may now have an infection. Gave her injections of water and antibiotics. He also took her bandage off. 

We are really concerned for her now as she is still extremely lethargic and not eating or drinking. As we do not know how she fell, one possibility we can think is that she climbed the kitchen drawers lost her grip and trapped her paw.

We just do not understand what has happened to her. Could the fall have been more serious than we first thought? If she did bruise her ribs, insides etc would this show up the day after a fall?

Or could the vet have done something?

Unfortunately she seems to be getting worse instead of better

Any help would be appreciated.

Sorry for long post. 

Thank you


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

oh dear! id see a different vet if i was you! i wouldnt have thought the vet would have let you take her home if she hadnt eaten or drank as she would be dehydrated and need a drip.

best wishes for little kitty! xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

poor thing 
i hope she gets better soon!
i really dont know what to suggest well done for continiously going to the vets though.
Ginger, when he has been to the vets for an opp... has sulked for days not tlking to anyoen not accepting strokes, not eating or drinking... hmm

i hope somone more experienced will comeon soon.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

please get her to another vet asap -kitten could have internal injuries not picked up on the xray as it was herleg they looked at.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

catastrophyrat said:


> please get her to another vet asap -kitten could have internal injuries not picked up on the xray as it was herleg they looked at.


I agree with you tbh. Kittens usually bounce back from broken bones so this little one may have more wrong than at first suspected.
I would advise a second opinion asap as she is not taking enough fluid to sustain her


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I would get your kitten to another vet as soon as you can - either tonight or first thing in the morning. It sounds like your vet has not taken the time to check for internal injuries, as an xray of the leg region would not show whether there is any bleeding or damage to the organs, plus she should absolutely not have been released to come home before taking food and water and behaving normally.

A kitten that is lethargic and refusing to eat or drink is almost certainly in a great deal of pain - and is likely to be in a near critical condition. I don't mean to scare you by saying this but the symptoms you have described are very worrying indeed. Cats are very good at hiding it when they are ill or in pain, so that fact that your kitten is expressing obvious signs that something is wrong suggests that something is _very_ wrong.

Also, the fact that your (current) vet has decided to use antibiotics without doing a bloodtest to look an increased white blood cell count, and despite the kitten having a normal temperature, is an indication that they don't actually have a clear idea of what is wrong and are using the 'lets give it a shot of antibiotics and hope that sorts out whatever is the problem' get out clause, which is not only unprofessional and bad practice, but also adds to the problem of antibiotic resistance by simply dishing them out willy-nilly. 

As I've said, find another vet, explain what has happened in as much detail as possible and ask for full diagnostics including bloodwork and xrays. In particular I would be looking for things like bruised kidneys, trauma to the bladder or bowels, compressed nerves, and anaemic shock from internal bleeding or bone marrow shutdown. At the very least your kitten is likely to need rehydration therapy and pain relief.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree with what has been said here - sadly not all vets are good!

Cats don't do well at all if they go long periods without food, they aren't like dogs which can starve for days and a small kitten will suffer serious problems if it goes long periods without food.

Definitely get her to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news on the kitten??


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I was just wondering that too!


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah me too 

have been checking back to see if kitty is ok 

I hope so


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hopefully... no news is good news?


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> hopefully... no news is good news?


Hoping so as thats normally the case :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

poor kitten, I hope she's improving?


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

I would have to go with taking her to another vet as most people have suggested, But I can also agree with people saying their cat goes into a strop after a vet visit. My little girl was only knocked out for a dental scale and polish and when i went to pick her up she was wild. When I got her home she was literally climbing the walls and throwing herself off windows trying to find a way out the house, think she thought she was still at the vets. Took 2 days of her hiding behind the kitchen units to finally come out and eat, and eating is her favourite pastime. But since it's been so long I'd try another opinion. I hoep she's ok!!!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

this was posted on a scottish forum last night at 10:17pm

"She has steadily got worse over the last day or so. 

I think tonight will tell if she survives or not. I'm sleeping in the living room with her beside me tonight so if the worst does happen she wont die alone.


My wife and the kids absolutely love her to bits as i do as well. we have only had her for 4 weeks. i dont think there would be a cat who is more loved.

Time will tell. Hoping she survives"


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bio -


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Did it say wether they had taken advice from people on here and seeked out another vet to get more than her leg checked out ?

As it really does sound like she had internal injuries as well as her broken leg


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

This is tragic - it sounds as though she hasn't been seen by another vet as she is at home when clearly she needs to be in intensive care. I don't suppose anyone has any contact details for this person?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

They haven't been back online on the other forum since that last post, but I agree that it sounds like they have not sought another vets opinion. 

I seriously hope they have done something for the poor wee mite, it doesn't sound hopeful though


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

it is looking that way 

Such a shame as the advice given on this thread has been fantastic : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It amazes me how some people take everything that the vet says as gospel. If that had been my kitten and no improvement was seen immediately it would have been taken to a different vet with my insistance(is this a proper word?) that it was put on a drip.
My own vets are great and always leave no stone unturned so Ive never had to take this action but have done in the past with my old vet


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, i contacted an emergency vet last night and unfortunately they would not treat her because they did not know what painkillers and antibiotics were administered by our present vet.

She is still alive fortunately, however when we went back to the vets today her eyes were cloudy which points to a viral infection- the vet thinks the supect virus is coronavirus FIP (feline infectious peritonitis). Been reading up on this and the prognosis if this is the case is not good. 

She is still not eating, however she does not seem to be in any pain at the moment (pain killers working probs). The vet also examined her stomach and the swelling has decreased. he gave her some more saline and another shot of antibiotics. 

We are taking it day by day

Thank you for your continued support and advice

Brian


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

oh god  I really hope its not FIP. I lost a kitten to that two years ago, was the most awful thing ever. There is no definitive test for it, more a process of elimination, but your vet should be taking blood samples and even possibly keeping her in the vets to make sure she is properly hydrated. I would get a note of everything your present vet has done to her and get advice from another vet. 

It is unusual for FIP to come on that suddenly if she has always been ok. Ours was a slow progress of gradual lack of appetite, shyness and slow growth. Not all FIP causes a swollen stomach, Dry FIP is a slower disease, and is harder to detect.

I really would seek other advice.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

The vet said it is possible to get FIP at birth, some of the symptoms of the dry form seem to fit- Weakness, limited use of back legs and cloudy eyes. Apparently, shock can bring it on (possibly from her leg break)

She is only 11 weeks old and we have had her for 10 weeks. 

One thing i didn't mention was today was the first time she has started purring when we clap her since she broke her leg.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tend to agree about the FIP - neither the wet nor the dry form comes on as quickly as that and Biohazard is right - there is no definitive test for FIP - only post mortem can really confirm that's what it was.

If it was the wet form of FIP then I doubt the swelling in her stomach would have gone down. Yes the FIP can be transmitted cross placental from the mother, which is one of the problems of 'street matings' - you never know what viruses the parents are carrying.

I'm a bit confused by your post - you're saying she's 11 weeks old and you've had her for 10 weeks - surely you said earlier that you'd had her for 4 weeks.You surely didnt get her when she was a week old - is that a typo?? 

Unfortunately cats purr when they are in pain too, so it's not guaranteed that the purring is because you are stroking her, but if she isn't purring when you aren't touching her, then maybe it is because she feels better in herself??

Fingers crossed she's OK.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

the vet suspected she may have a virus infection on friday, as she has been extremely lethargic.

Today was the first day she has had cloudy eyes which he thinks points to a viral infection. 

Is it not possible for the virus to lay dorment or in the background and begin to show pathogenesis after shock/trauma?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Purring is not necessarily a good thing, cats and kittens purr when they are afraid or in pain as well as when they are happy, its a comfort thing for them.

I know FIP can come on/worsen during periods of stress, but as your vet has not bothered to try any blood tests, then I really don't think they can start frightening you with FIP. 

Where are you located? If you can look for another vet, then please do, she sounds like she needs a vet who will keep her in where she can be monitored by professionals. 

As Eileen said, FIP swellings will not just go away, they will get worse. 

Was the kitten fine before this fall...eating well etc? Has she pooped/vomited since she broke her leg? could she have accessed something toxic, a plant or chemical?


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kitten was brilliant before fall, eating and pooping well. After her leg break on tuesday she was still walking about and eating fine. It is since she went to the vets on wednesday where she was knocked out for her xray she has been like this. She peed yesterday however has not pooped since tuesday.

I live in east kilbride and really have to wait until tomorrow to seek another vet as they will need to fax our present vet for medication details.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I know it is a bit of a trek but I can't recommend Alasdair Lawrie's practice highly enough - he has a practice in Cumbernauld and Falkirk. If you would like the details I can post them for you.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Fingers crossed she pulls through the night and you get her to another vet asap....

I think a second opinion and a fresh pair of eyes is what this case needs as its a bit of a coincidence that she is now very poorly after an anaesthetic at the vets....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its not just street cats that get FIP. Most of the cats in the country carry Coronavirus and stress can cause it to mutate into FIP
I bought a Sphynx kitten last December I had him 9 days when he started breathing heavily, he was treated by the vets until eventually he was diagnosed with FIP and he was PTS to save further suffering. The pm results confirmed it was actually FIP.
He had been sold to a new home, returned to the breeder, castrated at the vets,bought by me. The stress was to much for him. The only symtoms he ever showed were breathing difficulties...............

I cant believe it was 7 months ago

RIP Asbo


God that hurt


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry yes that was a typo, had her for nearly 4 weeks now, she was born on the 2nd june


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There are loads of different coronaviruses, but they don't all mutate into FIP which is why taking a blood titre tells you very little. 

I could very well be the stress to her system from the anaesthetic that has caused her problems - everything is certainly pointing to that.

The lack of pooing could be due to the fact that she hasn't eaten much, but it's very important that she takes in lots of water and pees!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Any news??


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi we decided to take her to another vet, he took pretty much one look at her, touched her skin and said to take her immediately to the animal hospital in cathkin. He said she was very dehydrated.

She is now in the hospital on an IV drip and being syringe fed every hour. She is no longer dehydrated, however blood tests showed she definitely has an infection. They are trying to stabilise her first before they even think about the leg. On further investigation the vet noticed that both legs (hocks) there was alot of dry skin, this seems to be where the infection is based. She also said the blood vessels to the legs were being damaged due to the infection, causing her alot of discomfort and imobility. 

As said she is on a drip and they are administering antibiotics and syringe feeding her every hour, however it is now up to her immune system to fight the infection. 

The difference between the 2 vets have been amazing, a nurse from the hospital is taking our kitten home with her overnight for intensive care.

We just need to sit and wait now, the nurse is not back in the hospital until midday tommorrow so we will know more then.

Once again thank you for all the advice.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am *so* pleased that she is with another vet, something just wasn't adding up about the other one.

Not taking a clearly poorly animal who is dehydrated and not eating at such a young age is very poor practice verging on negligent. I hope you complain strongly to them about the care you recieved. I would send them a copy of whatever your new vet finds that is wrong with her.

Fingers crossed with the vets care she will improve vastly and be with you for many years to come 

Anna


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

We have got everything crossed for her please keep us updated


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

I second everything anna has said : victory:

everything is crossed an positive vibes being sent to your kitty willing her to pull through this 

keep us informed on how kitty is doing please :flrt:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you again for all your support, i will definitely keep you all updated.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank god you took her for the second opinion! I hope that she's strong enough now to get better.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Without doubt I would report that vet! I would either speak to the main vet in the practice and raise your concerns or I would write to the BVA and make a formal complaint. And if I got no joy with the senior vet then I'd definitely report the practice to the BVA.

Someone else on here had problems with a bad diagnosis/treatment on their dog and everyone on here agreed that he should report the vet. He did and the senior partner said he'd do something about it.

For the life of me I can't remember who it was, but the treatment the dog had been given was appalling.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I reported the treatment of my late chameleon to the senior reptile vet at a very distinguished Edinburgh University practice, and he dealt with the vets concerned. Sadly too late for my chameleon though.

Definately make sure they don't get away with that...could have cost your kitten her life.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife and I both agree something should be done, however the main vet at the practice was the one who anaethised her for the xray. It is a small practice with only 2 vets. We are not happy with the service we have received from them.

Rest assured we will be taking it further when out little 'Sox' gets better.


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> My wife and I both agree something should be done, however the main vet at the practice was the one who anaethised her for the xray. It is a small practice with only 2 vets. We are not happy with the service we have received from them.
> 
> Rest assured we will be taking it further when out little 'Sox' gets better.


good i totally agree with the others 

if this was a doctor treating people then all hell would be on 

you really shouldnt let them get away with the LACK of treatment they gave your kitty 

I really hope your kitty pulls through for your family and her :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> My wife and I both agree something should be done, however the main vet at the practice was the one who anaethised her for the xray. It is a small practice with only 2 vets. We are not happy with the service we have received from them.
> 
> Rest assured we will be taking it further when out little 'Sox' gets better.


In that event, then I would report the practice to the BVA with an explanation of the treatment the kitten received and the comments made by the vet who you took her to for a second opinion.

She should have been hospitalised and put on a drip by the original practice and not left to become so dehydrated that you ended up rushing her to a veterinary hospital!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so glad the second vet is treating poor Sox the way the first vet should have. I too would complain about her lack of correct treatment.
Fingers crossed she fights the infection


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Sox is still in hospital, she is eating by herself now and walking freely. The vet is removing the drip from her tonight and if she is happy tomorrow we will be able to bring her home tomorrow or Friday at the very latest.

One thing she did say though was the fact the skin infection is only localised around the site the bandage the previous vet put on. She says in her opinion the bandage had a significant contributing factor to the skin infection Sox currently has. We seen the area last night and it looks very inflammed and dead skin everywhere. She also said to contact the previous vet and explain to them her opinion as they have indemnity?/lialbility insurance which would help help with the costs.

We are speaking to the previous vet tomorrow, any advice? How helpful is he likely to be?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't say how helpful he's likely to be but he should be prepared to admit that he made a bad diagnosis and did not provide the service you asked and paid for.

At least you know that the other vet is prepared to back you up on his neglect, so I would hope he listens and is prepared to accept he was wrong.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> She says in her opinion the bandage had a significant contributing factor to the skin infection Sox currently has.


If you can have that put in writing it will help your case with the BVA.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Update- Unfortunately Sox did not come home the other day, vet has had her over the weekend. The infection was caused by the way the bandage was administered which damaged the blood supply to the rear right leg, hence tissue began dieing on the leg. The infection is now under control however we are now waiting to see what damage has been done.

The damage on her leg is substantial, to the point the infection is all the way down to the muscle. The dead skin is now peeling off, this includes the muscle. This means the leg WILL have to be amputated, which should happen tomorrow. The worrying part though is the infection on her abdomen, if this also penetrates through the skin and has damaged the muscle then I'm afraid the vet has advised she should be put to sleep, this is not the case so far so we are keeping our fingers crossed its only affected the skin on her abdomen.

The previous vets insurance company is paying for all treatment, we seen him on friday and fortunately he was very understanding.

There is also some infection on the other leg although the vet says skin grafts in the future will take care of that.

So we will have a three-legged kitten soon.

We will not have her home for a couple of weeks now and even after that there will be many months follow-up treatment.

She is a wee fighter though!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

And this is all beacuse of the other vet?
Flip me 

poor thing

Little fighter and a half or what?!

(simba my kitten was wrongly diagnosed along with his mum and 2 sisters...i didnt stand up for myself or complain i was too upset, but it meant the death of two kittens, and me hand rearing simba.. he too is a fighter)

Good luck little 3 legged kitty!



Nismo75 said:


> Update- Unfortunately Sox did not come home the other day, vet has had her over the weekend. The infection was caused by the way the bandage was administered which damaged the blood supply to the rear right leg, hence tissue began dieing on the leg. The infection is now under control however we are now waiting to see what damage has been done.
> 
> The damage on her leg is substantial, to the point the infection is all the way down to the muscle. The dead skin is now peeling off, this includes the muscle. This means the leg WILL have to be amputated, which should happen tomorrow. The worrying part though is the infection on her abdomen, if this also penetrates through the skin and has damaged the muscle then I'm afraid the vet has advised she should be put to sleep, this is not the case so far so we are keeping our fingers crossed its only affected the skin on her abdomen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry it is the rear left leg to be amputated not the right as i said previously.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

What a bloody disgrace that this happened in the first place due to negligence by the vet. I am so sorry to hear that the poor wee mite needs to lose a leg. I have a three legged cat who now lives with my mum as she has a nice garden. He was kicked by some drunk youths and tore his leg tendons/nerves etc...and he copes brilliantly. 

At such a young age, the wee mite should recover and cope quite well with losing the leg. I have my fingers crossed the infection has not spread.

Anna


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers Anna, yeah the vet said she should lead a normal and active life although will take a good couple of months for the good leg to get strong enough to cope as a back leg. She will be a house cat, to dodgy to let her go out and about with 3 legs.

I'll keep you updated when she has her op, will be tomorrow or tuesday depending on how strong she is on that day.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, losing a back leg might be a bit more tricky than a front leg which my cat lost. Maya can still go outside and he manages pretty well, but I think being a house cat will be a good idea for you. Ours was already too set in his ways when his was removed!

Here he is before and after his op. He was confined to a small pen for 6 weeks until his other leg started to cope.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kind of similar colours to Sox, don't have any pics of her other than those showing her infection, which isn't nice, i will post some pics when i find them. Think they are still in my other old phone.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear all this, especially when it was caused by bad practice, but be positive, because she could get through this successfully - as you say she's a fighter.

Way back in 1999 one of my Siamese that I'd sold as a kitten was run over and one of his hind legs was shattered. Unfortunately, his owner's vet wasn't a good vet either and she only x-rayed that leg, the other hind leg had a hole in it and for some reason she just stitched up the hole. She then referred him to a vet about 5 mile from me who is an orthopaedic specialist - thank God she at least did that otherwise he'd have been long dead.

The orthopaedic vet x-rayed the referred leg, which was so badly shattered that he actually bound up the shattered bone with wire like a bunch of sticks, but because no mention had been made about the other leg and it had obviously received vet treatment, he did nothing with that leg. His owners were then told to take him home and “Keep him quiet” virtually impossible that was! A couple of days later they had to go out and leave him for a short time and when they came home he jumped onto the kitchen table, which not only damaged the work on the leg Malcolm Ness had operated on, but burst the stitches on the other leg and to their extreme horror a lot of unpleasant infected matter had come out of the hole, alongwith the broken end of a bone, complete with road tar clinging to the end!!!

He was rushed back to the vet and on x-raying the right leg, it was discovered that not only was the bone broken, but part of it was missing! The vet then attempted to repair the shattered leg, but the damage was such that he felt the only way he could hope to save the leg at all was to fuse the ankle joint, but he had many more problems sorting out the right leg. The damage to flesh as well as bone (the kneecap was totally missing!) was such that, had Charlie’s other leg been good, the right leg would have been amputated straight away, but because there was such damage to the ‘bad’ leg every endeavour had to be made to try and save the right leg in case the left leg had to be amputated later. So he removed the skin from the left leg and stitched a piece of special material across the large hole where the rotten flesh had been in the hope that the remaining flesh would granulate and "fill-in" the gap. 
After weeks of waiting the vet had no choice but to amputate the 'good' leg and there then began an even bigger fight to save the 'bad' leg.

He was hospitalised for 2 months, while they fought for both legs and he was eventually sent home on Christmas Eve but his owners were told by the vet that he would not be able to jump, as he would have no spring in the fused ankle, but that he would hop like a rabbit and he would never be able to get up stairs. They also said that the leg had been damaged to such an extent that he would develop arthritis in a couple of years and the most they could expect him to live would be for another 5/6 years. That was in 1999and he's still alive, beginning to fail a bit in his health now, but then again he is 12 year old. His owners kept him 'light', didn't allow him to get overweight because of the stress on the leg and there's no doubt that that has helped, but he never gave up (unusual in a Siamese I have to say, as they aren't renowned for being fighters when it comes to sickness). He learned how to climb stairs and how to jump and he never gave in.

A sad tale and I can tell you I cried buckets over that cat, because I went many times to the hospital to visit him during the 2 months he was there and the ‘good’ leg was horrific to look at! But the point of all this is to say that animals can confound and so if your little girl's a fighter, then I'm sure she'll get through this! 

Here he is just learning to walk again - you can see how he's had to stick his leg out, because of the fused ankle and is using his tail for balance.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers feorag a very sad story but with a happy ending, glad he was ok in the end. Yeah for Sox to survive this long is really a miracle considering she is only 12 weeks old. The vet says is basically down to their will to live, you can have 2 cats with exactly the same injury- one will survive whereas the other may lose the will to live over the injury and die. 

For her to come this far is amazing, however she has to face many hurdles before she will be able to come home. At least her good leg only has a small patch where the infection reached it.

We will be seeing her tomorrow before she may/not go in for her op, the worrying thing as well is if she forgets who we are, we only had her for 3 weeks before she broke her leg.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I actually think that a missing back leg is easier than a missing front leg. In my friends boarding cattery they have a cat that comes on a regular visit and he lost his leg in an RTA and manages to still use the ladder to get into the sleeping cabin with no problem at all.
One of my dogs has 3 legs and she still runs like the wind and the leg has shifted so its nearly central so she like a tripod now.
The vets need shooting they really do:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The vets need shooting they really do:bash:


Totally agree with that!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bloody hell that's horrendous, poor poor Sox. Healing vibes on the way to her.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I actually think that a missing back leg is easier than a missing front leg. In my friends boarding cattery they have a cat that comes on a regular visit and he lost his leg in an RTA and manages to still use the ladder to get into the sleeping cabin with no problem at all.
> One of my dogs has 3 legs and she still runs like the wind and the leg has shifted so its nearly central so she like a tripod now.
> The vets need shooting they really do:bash:


I agree - when I was doing canine hydrotherapy, the back leg amputees always coped better than the front legs. When you think about it, all the weight is in the front end. I have a friend who had a very successful agility dog with one back leg missing, she was a bearded collie and because of all the hair, most people didn't even realise she only had 3 legs.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi she is getting her leg amputated tomorrow, she was slightly anaemic and the vet injected oxyglobin in her all today to prepare her for the op.

Seen the leg tonight, it was horrible, skin hanging off etc, she seemed bright within herself though which is good. 

Think the whole family will be a bag of nerves tomorrow until we find out she got through the anaestetic and the op ok.

Fingers crossed for wee Sox tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Hi she is getting her leg amputated tomorrow, she was slightly anaemic and the vet injected oxyglobin in her all today to prepare her for the op.
> 
> Seen the leg tonight, it was horrible, skin hanging off etc, she seemed bright within herself though which is good.
> 
> ...


 
Everything is crossed for Sox xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Hi she is getting her leg amputated tomorrow, she was slightly anaemic and the vet injected oxyglobin in her all today to prepare her for the op.
> 
> Seen the leg tonight, it was horrible, skin hanging off etc, she seemed bright within herself though which is good.
> 
> ...



*fingers crossed*

my kitten is in tommorrow for the snip, not quite as bad as your little sox but still scary!

*fingers crossed for both of them!*


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> my kitten is in tommorrow for the snip, not quite as bad as your little sox but still scary!
> 
> *fingers crossed for both of them!*


Yep fingers crossed for your wee one as well, although ouch i feel for the wee guy!!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Yep fingers crossed for your wee one as well, although ouch i feel for the wee guy!!!!!!!


lol everytime i mention it my brother and dad cross their legs ! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's just a man thing! :lol2:

Compared to what your little girl will be going through tomorrow, his op will be a piece of cake!!

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck for tomorow....just read through and im horrified!! At least she is now in good safe hands and hopefully she will come through no problems! Please let us know how sox gets on

debi 
(tell her being without a leg aint all that bad...i should know, ive only got the one!! pmsl)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Hope it goes well today for Sox.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Hope it goes well today for Sox.


Thank you, she is due for op early in the afternoon, will let you all know how she gets on tonight.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thinking of you and Sox, I hope everything goes well


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Been at work all day and dying to know how she got on! I so hope the operation went well.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi she has had her operation and all is well so far, the vet examined her fully when she went under the anaestetic. She shaved Sox pretty much all over. The infection on sox's abdomen only appears to be affecting the skin and not the muscle which is good news, however (isn't there always a however) the vet has found the infection has also spread to the top of her back. This equates to 1/3 of her skin being pretty much dead at her back end. This will take time to grow again. The vet also had to administer an anti-fungal treatment for the infection as well. 

The vet also performed a skin graft to help her abdomen get back to normal. 

The next 48 hours are now critical for Sox, this will establish how she will react to the aftermath of the op and how quickly she will take to recover.

Tbh she is such a little fighter and she has lasted this long it amazes me, she is such a courageous little kitten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor, poor Sox - that all sounds absolutely horrendous! I feel like going and hitting the original vet over the head with something very hard, indeed! Like a steel bar!!!!

Thank goodness his insurance company is going to pick up the bill though, because this could have bankrupted you!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> Poor, poor Sox - that all sounds absolutely horrendous! I feel like going and hitting the original vet over the head with something very hard, indeed! Like a steel bar!!!!
> 
> Thank goodness his insurance company is going to pick up the bill though, because this could have bankrupted you!


Absolutely agree re previous vet. 

The vet bill will be astronomical, a bag of oxyglobin costs £200!!!!!!!!, will definitely be £1000's


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it'll definitely help that you can concentrate on worrying about Sox without having to worry about the vet bill too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little Sox and all because of another vets bad treatment. I too could go and hit the vet with something very hard for causing uneccessary suffering to a small kitten
Fingers crossed that Sox continues to fight


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Poor Sox, bless her little heart. And I really feel for your family too it must be so upsetting.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I would be Livid abolstly Mad at the vets.
Im so glad she is ''better'' she is a fighter and a half!!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Sox still with us and doing well. We visited her tonight, she seems content and relaxed. Completely bald over 1/3 of her body and one leg less. She also had a skin graft on her abdomen. Time will now tell as to how the skin graft will take and if new skin will start to grow again. I have picture from the beginning of her treatment to present, some of thepics are not nice so still undecided if i should post.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe post the pics just as links, then people can decided whether they want to look or not?
Glad she's doing ok and wish you the very best.
Fi


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Hi Sox still with us and doing well. We visited her tonight, she seems content and relaxed. Completely bald over 1/3 of her body and one leg less. She also had a skin graft on her abdomen. Time will now tell as to how the skin graft will take and if new skin will start to grow again. I have picture from the beginning of her treatment to present, some of thepics are not nice so still undecided if i should post.



definatly post pics as links 
poor baby 

she is so very brave!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

will try and post them as links tomorrow night, off to bed now as i start work at 6am!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good news that she appears to be relaxed - that will help her recovery. :2thumb:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

ive never seen this post before and have just said and read the whole thing!

its so upsetting to hear all that stuff this little kitten has gone through.

we got a new kitten about 2 weeks agoand id be devestated if it were my kitten.

i feel so bad for you but she sounds like a little fighter and i really hope she pulls through 

best wishes


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just to keep you all updated, Sox is doing extremely well, improving everyday and is slowly trying to get up and walk, although will take time for the back leg to gain strength. 

Vet is looking after her again this weekend in her home, penciled in next Friday as her coming home to us day if she continues improving. 

Not put any pics up yet as i can't find phone cable for computer.

Thank You


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Just to keep you all updated, Sox is doing extremely well, improving everyday and is slowly trying to get up and walk, although will take time for the back leg to gain strength.
> 
> Vet is looking after her again this weekend in her home, penciled in next Friday as her coming home to us day if she continues improving.
> 
> ...


im glad she is doing well..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news!!

The resiliance of youth will stand her in good stead, I suspect!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats wonderful news fingers crossed she continues to improve and comes home on Friday as planned


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

this has been a fab story an i soooooooo have everything crossed for sox good luck sox


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope Sox is able to come home : victory:


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just read through this thread and its heart breaking!

Fingers crossed for little sox


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Went to see her tonight and she is doing fantastically well. Here are 2 pics of her from tonight. She had her leg removed last tuesday and the previous weeks before that she was floored and hardly moving


















She seems to be getting stronger everyday although she still has many more months of treatment for her skin.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> Went to see her tonight and she is doing fantastically well. Here are 2 pics of her from tonight. She had her leg removed last tuesday and the previous weeks before that she was floored and hardly moving
> 
> image
> image
> ...


shes is beautiful!!! such a lovely little face! glad shes doing well!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, bless her little heart!! I'm so pleased everything is working out for her, but I wanted to cry when I saw her!!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

When we first saw her after the op last week we wanted to cry as well. However when we saw the extent of the infection we realised it was far more widespread than first thought. The vet shaved alot of soxs hair off to reveal an extensive infection.

As said previously 1/3 of her skin was dead. The vet has absolutely worked miracles with Sox.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It certainly looks that way from the photographs!

It made me think about Charlie and I certainly cried buckets when I saw him for the first time and a few more times after that too!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

The vet that caused the problems in the first place should be damn well struck off - and believe me I don't say that often or lightly. I don't understand how some people can work their knackers off all through vet school to be so complacent and lazy when they go into practice - and this is the result. I've had to develop a bit of a thick skin as sadly we see animals in all kinds of states, but these images of poor little Sox have shocked and appauled me to the core - it makes you want to find the vet responsible and go and ask them what the bloody hell they thought they were doing. I hope they are thoroughly ashamed of themselves and of the suffering they have put this poor creature through. 

Thank goodness she has such devoted owners and a knowledgeable vet in charge of her care now - I'm keeping everything crossed that she'll continue to improve and her recovery will be swift and uneventful. I think this poor puss has endured enough suffering to last her a lifetime - she deserves that chance to enjoy the rest of her kittenhood and be spoilt rotten!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

The brill thing is that she is now active again and walking well with 3 legs, actually i thnk she is giving the vet the run around at the mo, she is a right little madam!!!!!! Apparently the vet said she was chasing her around for ages trying to catch her.

Sox's spirit is phenomenal and when we saw her tonight she was cuddlying into my wife for the whole time. Just glad she hasn't forgotten about us.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

9Red said:


> The vet that caused the problems in the first place should be damn well struck off - and believe me I don't say that often or lightly. I don't understand how some people can work their knackers off all through vet school to be so complacent and lazy when they go into practice - and this is the result. I've had to develop a bit of a thick skin as sadly we see animals in all kinds of states, but these images of poor little Sox have shocked and appauled me to the core - it makes you want to find the vet responsible and go and ask them what the bloody hell they thought they were doing. I hope they are thoroughly ashamed of themselves and of the suffering they have put this poor creature through.
> 
> Thank goodness she has such devoted owners and a knowledgeable vet in charge of her care now - I'm keeping everything crossed that she'll continue to improve and her recovery will be swift and uneventful. I think this poor puss has endured enough suffering to last her a lifetime - she deserves that chance to enjoy the rest of her kittenhood and be spoilt rotten!


Thank you for that, I think the previous vet is genuinelly sorry for what has happened to her (However have heard many more stories about him)

Sox is very much loved in our house, she is a little madam as said, but she is just a little character. We have missed her darting about the house in the last couple of weeks. 

Sox's present vet is just amazing, the time and dedication she has put into Soxs care is outstanding......she even takes her home at night time.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The resilience of youth is coming into play there, I think. Like young children, young animals seems to be able to cope with many things that older animals might struggle with.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i nearly cried looking at them, she reminds me of simba! my little boy (in picture section there are some pics  )
Poor poor thing. 
Good luck little one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little girl I need to give her a gentle cuddle. What a brave little kitten she is. Im delighted she is making good progress.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

bloody hell, she looks awful in those pics, but it definately sounds like she's on the mend. She's got a gorgeous face :flrt:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> bloody hell, she looks awful in those pics, but it definately sounds like she's on the mend. She's got a gorgeous face :flrt:


She looks far better now than she did last week, the pics pre-amputation are alot worse than she looks now. Everything is healing very well. Also when all her hair grows back in she will look completely normal.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure she will and you'll hardly notice the missing leg.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Just read all this thread and its so sad! Im so sorry you and youre gorgeous kitty have had to go through this because of a bad vet. Im glad shes in safe hands now and getting better!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bless her she definately is a born lil fighter 

so pleased she is on the up and she looks such a sweet lil thing from her piccys 


good luck :2thumb:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

just read all the way through this.. gorgeous little kitten!! and sooo disasterous when you think all she would have needed is treatment for a broken ankle!!!

my hope is that people will read this and it will give them confidence to question vets and ask for second opinions when ever they are in doubt!! thankyou for keeping the up dates comeing!!!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Aw, the poor little love! Her skin in those pictures looks really bad.
I am so glad she is doing well. What a wee fighter! I can see you having many happy years with wee Sox (even if she only has 3 socks now)
Best wishes to all.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

SHE COMES HOME TOMORROW YYYYIIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Collecting Sox from vets at 11am!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She still needs alot of looking after, antibiotics and administering cream to skin etc, however she is coming home!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> SHE COMES HOME TOMORROW YYYYIIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Collecting Sox from vets at 11am!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She still needs alot of looking after, antibiotics and administering cream to skin etc, however she is coming home!!!!!!!!!!!


That is excellent news:2thumb: Im delighted:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That really is brilliant news - and I have to say a bit quicker than I expected! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww brilliant thats fantastic news :2thumb:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's great news!
So glad this all worked out.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sox is still doing very well. She is in the vet hospital today so they can clean her up and see how the healing process is going.

One leg less does not make a difference to her movement though, still a fast wee bugger, its certainly not holding her back. 

Not lost any of her character either, still a little minx!!!!!!!!! Eating the dogs food and drinking his water!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What excellent news! That's the resilience of youth for you!

I tell you, nothing compensates quicker than a cat, apart from a kitten!! :2thumb:

So pleased everything is working out so well!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

fantastic news!!! keep us updated one her progress at home!! and pictures of the little one back and enjoying herself!!


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Plenty of pics, will put some on later tonight. Need to transfer them from my phone.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Great news! I am so glad Sox is going from strength to strength.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok photos of sox are long over due, so here they are

Pic of her back end looking alot better









Wee pic of her eating









Following 2 pics shows why she was worth everything we went through and sox for that matter

















Final pic showing she has absolutely not lost any of her character. This pic was taken this morning. As you can see Harvey is so glad shes back home.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Ok photos of sox are long over due, so here they are
> 
> Pic of her back end looking alot better
> image
> ...



whats scares me is thos epics are of her better, flip me thats must of been / is looking so painful 
She is stunning!!! hehe and look at that face... the dog looks so happy she is home... Ha..


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Vet says she shouldn't be in any pain. The scab that is left has no nerve supply. She is looking so much better and healing very quickly. That was three times the size after her op.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nismo75 said:


> Vet says she shouldn't be in any pain. The scab that is left has no nerve supply. She is looking so much better and healing very quickly. That was three times the size after her op.


flip me, what a brave girl!!! she is SO prettyful!!!
I think simba would like her (if you could get cats to date an all) lol!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba-8.html
im glad she is getting better, welll done you for getting through it too i cant imagin how difficut it would of been.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor brave girl. She is so lucky to have a family like yours. Its awful to think you nearly lost her due to that stupid first vet.Well done:no1:

ps Your cavalier is looking at her as if to say god are you still here:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was so pleased to see these recent photographs, she really is coming on a treat! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Pics are ace! So glad that she is on the mend bless her and back to her playful self :2thumb:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi just though I would do a before and after pic of wee Sox, who is fine now. Finished all the antibiotics etc and will need no more surgery treatment. The speed at which she has recovered in the past month and a bit has been exceptional.

The first pic is post op taken on 2/9/09, not very nice to look at however will show how far she has come. I used these pics as she is lying in same position











The next pic was taken last night










One final pic of Sox ruling the roost.










As you can see remarkable recovery. the vet is chuffed to bits with her progress as are we.

Could I also take this opportunity to thank every single one of you for your help, support and advice throughout the time Sox was unwell.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: I cant believe the difference in her she looks wonderful now:no1: Ive never seen such a small cat with so many stitches, she looked like a patchwork quilt. Well done for going that extra mile with her:no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bloody hell!!! She looks amazing now, when you look at how bad she was and how close to death she must have been, it's a miracle that she survived! Am so happy to hear that she is the boss in the house, sounds like she has incredible spirit. Big hug to her and your family! :2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

JUst sat and read this thread........wow........must have been awful for you and Sox but how fab it is that she has pulled through!!!!...you and your (new)vet all deserve a big fat well done!!!!!
I hope she has many more years with you all and terrorising the poor dog!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh she looks beautiful! well done her, and you!! 
so pleased we as a fmaily have been following her progress and we are SO pleased!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know, that has just made my day! :2thumb:

I'm sure I'm not the only one who has followed her story since your first post with concern, then alarm, followed by horror, then relief and finally pride!!!

You have done wonders with her when a lot of owners might have given up and she has proved just how adaptable cats are and particularly kittens.

She is quite beautiful and I'm incredibly happy for you! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

What a Cat! She has gone to hell and back. 
You'll have her for many many years as she has proved her worth as a fighter to have come through so much in her short life so far.
Well done to the second vet for helping her along her recovery.


----------

